# Finally Settling In! The perfect xmas prezzies!



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

I wish, Oscars as hyper as ever, when im trying to sleep all i can hear is his rustling! Hes getting very big! I don't know whether some of your emember thast long time i took persuading my dad, but it is definately worth it, hes a lvoely example of an anery too, bright red stripes on his cheeks and a yellow neck! Hes going onto hoppers soon. Also I plan on somehow persuading dad to let me get a crawl cay boa, as they are m uch saller, and they look just like i imagine a 'wild' snake should be, but no one can replace my oscar!Sorry to blab on!

Now on to my xmas prezzies!!!
I gto a ten foot snake toy, a brb model with heat pits and all, only £30 posted from america on ebay the shops called stuffed plush animals (i can send a link) you can get ed green or blue, and loads of other animals!








Also this brill book called the new encyclopedia of snkaes, i highly recommend it!








Ill post some pics of my now huge oscar soon!


----------

